# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Mistä löytyy tämä bussi

## bussifriikki

Missä on Wiimoja -ketjun hengessä päätin aloittaa tällaisen ketjun, jossa voisi tiedustella kaikenlaisista bussimalleista. 

Näin alkuun kysyn, missä kulkevat Helsingistä katsottuna lähimmät Lahti 400 -malliset bussit. Kohtahan nekin ovat jo historiaa ja olisi kiva ikuistaa ne kuvagalleriaan.

----------


## killerpop

> Missä on Wiimoja -ketjun hengessä päätin aloittaa tällaisen ketjun, jossa voisi tiedustella kaikenlaisista bussimalleista. 
> 
> Näin alkuun kysyn, missä kulkevat Helsingistä katsottuna lähimmät Lahti 400 -malliset bussit. Kohtahan nekin ovat jo historiaa ja olisi kiva ikuistaa ne kuvagalleriaan.


Forumin valtakunnallisuuden vuoksi, olisi toki toivottavaa, että vastauksia tulis muualtakin kuin vain mahdollisimman läheltä Helsinkiä.
Mutta ehkäpä valtakunnan uusimmat Lahti 400:t kuuluvat Pohjolan Liikenteen kalustoon ja lähtisin niitä ensisijaisesti etsimään Lohjan seudulta.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Forumin valtakunnallisuuden vuoksi, olisi toki toivottavaa, että vastauksia tulis muualtakin kuin vain mahdollisimman läheltä Helsinkiä.


Toki. Näin vain omalta kannaltani etsin nyt Helsingin lähistöltä, mutta tietenkin kaikkialta Suomesta on hyvä saada havaintoja. 




> Mutta ehkäpä valtakunnan uusimmat Lahti 400:t kuuluvat Pohjolan Liikenteen kalustoon ja lähtisin niitä ensisijaisesti etsimään Lohjan seudulta.


Ei muuta kuin Lohjalle sitten!

----------


## JT

> Toki. Näin vain omalta kannaltani etsin nyt Helsingin lähistöltä, mutta tietenkin kaikkialta Suomesta on hyvä saada havaintoja. 
> 
> 
> Ei muuta kuin Lohjalle sitten!


Veikkaan ettei kesäliikenteessä niitä välttämättä ole ajossa.

----------


## Eppu

Ja jos vähän kauemmaksi mennään, niin mieleen tulee esimerkiksi Vainion Liikenteen #105, jonka tietääkseni vois bongata Salossa. Mutta sekään ei taida kesällä liikkua. Kouvolasta puolestaan löytyy paikkurista Savonlinjalta näitä autoja, mieleen tulee äkkiseltään 2 yksilöä ainakin. Sitä en tiedä, ovatko nuo kesällä ajossa, kun kalusto on tuollakin suunnalla uusiutunut viime vuosina. Epäisin että ei...

----------


## bussifriikki

Ovatkohan Jyväskylän Liikenteen City U:t ajossa kesällä?

----------


## Karosa

> Ovatkohan Jyväskylän Liikenteen City U:t ajossa kesällä?


Tuskin, veikkaisin niiden pysyvän aikalailla vara-autoina. Onhan Jykylän Liikenteellä jopa 39 Kabusia, ja lukuisia uudempia autoja kuin City-uukkarit.

----------


## Mikko121

> Ovatkohan Jyväskylän Liikenteen City U:t ajossa kesällä?


Sen kummemmin en ole ole seurannut tätä kesäkautta, mutta pääosinhan kesäliikenne on Kabusseilla hoidettu ja Vega (L):t siinä kaverina. Tänä kesänä voi olla nuo jokunen 8700:stakin, mutta niistä joitakin kuulema perushuolletaan tän kesän aikana. Sikäli jos City U:ta näen jossain niin saatanpa sitten mainita kun kerran kysäsit.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Kun bussifriikki kyselit niistä Lappeenrannan Säffleistä, ainakin 121 oli tänään linjalla 1. Linjoilta 1 ja 2 niitä voi bongata näin kesäisin.

----------


## TEP70

> Kun bussifriikki kyselit niistä Lappeenrannan Säffleistä, ainakin 121 oli tänään linjalla 1. Linjoilta 1 ja 2 niitä voi bongata näin kesäisin.


Kesän kunniaksi raihnaisimmasta päästä olevat autot on otettu jatkuvaan käyttöön? Kuvittelisi, että juuri kesällä noilla vanhemmilla Säffleillä ei tarvitsisi ajaa. Kesäajan voisi käyttää vaikka niiden perusteelliseen pesemiseen edes kerran eliniän aikana.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Kun bussifriikki kyselit niistä Lappeenrannan Säffleistä, ainakin 121 oli tänään linjalla 1. Linjoilta 1 ja 2 niitä voi bongata näin kesäisin.


Okei, hyvä homma. Kiitti!  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

Liikennöivätkö Tammelundin Citarot kesällä? Yritin bongailla h73:lla mutta ei osunut silmään. Eikä kameraan.

----------


## Karosa

> Liikennöivätkö Tammelundin Citarot kesällä?


Taitavat olla aikalailla vara-autoina nyt kesällä, sillä Tammelundilla on riittävästi uudempaa kalustoa hoitamaan linjoja.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Kesän kunniaksi raihnaisimmasta päästä olevat autot on otettu jatkuvaan käyttöön? Kuvittelisi, että juuri kesällä noilla vanhemmilla Säffleillä ei tarvitsisi ajaa. Kesäajan voisi käyttää vaikka niiden perusteelliseen pesemiseen edes kerran eliniän aikana.


Näinhän sitä voisi kuvitella, mutta ei se kuitenkaan mene näin.  :Wink:  Tänäänkin oli linjalla 2 kaksi Säffleä. Ja toisesta kyllä huomasi, että alkaa +30°C helle olla jo liikaa.

----------


## bussifriikki

Missähän Savonlinjan auto 101 on? Kalustolistan mukaan Aabenraa on vielä elossa.

----------


## Miska

> Missähän Savonlinjan auto 101 on? Kalustolistan mukaan Aabenraa on vielä elossa.


Jos tuo vielä ajossa on, niin voisin veikata sen löytyvän Mikkelistä. Siellähän tuo kai on ajanut ainakin melkein koko ikänsä. Taitaa olla Mikkelissä SL-kaupungeista kaikkein vanhin paikkurikalusto, muualle kun on sentään tullut uusia Scaloja ja Irisbuseja tai vähän tuoreempaa käytettyä kalustoa.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Tässä nyt kun haikaillaan vanhojen bussien perään, niin kuvatkaapas noita puolimatalia Lahtelaisia, siis myös sisältä päin. Savonlinjan autot taitaa olla edelleen kaikki 3 kpl ajossa, ilmeisesti myös nykyiset Porvoon liikenteen autot. Kohta näitä ei enää tarvi kuvata - etenkään matkustamoa tai kuljettajan paikkaa. Korsisaarella taitaa olla N113 edelleen ajokunnossa? Jyväskylän B10R-alustaiset Lahti 400(401) autot taitaa olla jo historiaa. Koskilinjoilta siirretyt ovat eri juttu, mutta eipä niistäkään sisäkuvia ole näkynyt.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Tässä nyt kun haikaillaan vanhojen bussien perään, niin kuvatkaapas noita puolimatalia Lahtelaisia, siis myös sisältä päin. Savonlinjan autot taitaa olla edelleen kaikki 3 kpl ajossa, ilmeisesti myös nykyiset Porvoon liikenteen autot. Kohta näitä ei enää tarvi kuvata - etenkään matkustamoa tai kuljettajan paikkaa.


Kohta olisi edessä reissu Porvooseen. Jos kulkee kesällä niin kuvia tulossa.

----------


## bussifriikki

Ovatko Helbin Volvo 7000:t muuten ollenkaan ajossa kesällä?

----------


## Prompter

> Ovatko Helbin Volvo 7000:t muuten ollenkaan ajossa kesällä?


Herttoniemen liityntälinjojen 84-89 ruuhkavuoroissa korkeintaan, tuskin muualla.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Herttoniemen liityntälinjojen 84-89 ruuhkavuoroissa korkeintaan, tuskin muualla.


Ok. Ei nimittäin ole osunut silmään kesäliikenteen alettua. PL 860 on myöskin varmaan tauolla?

----------


## jtm

> Ovatko Helbin Volvo 7000:t muuten ollenkaan ajossa kesällä?


Itse havaitsin viime perjantaina Prompterin mainitsemalla linjalla 89 puolen päivän aikoihin  :Smile: 

Jos Volvo 7000A:t kelpaavat Volvo 7000:ien sijasta niin matkusta ihmeessä Tampereelle kauniina suomalaisena suven päivänä  :Wink:

----------


## KriZuu

Ovatko Pohjolan uudet Volvot 980 ja 981 Kotkan autoja? Numeroista päätellen olisivat...

----------


## Karosa

> Ovatko Pohjolan uudet Volvot 980 ja 981 Kotkan autoja?


Ovat, siellähän ne nyt on, ainakin Arktisen foorumin kuvan mukaan.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Jos Volvo 7000A:t kelpaavat Volvo 7000:ien sijasta niin matkusta ihmeessä Tampereelle kauniina suomalaisena suven päivänä


Se tuli jo tehtyä viime kuussa  :Smile: 
http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Ko...A+-nivelbussi/

----------


## 034

http://bussidata.kuvat.fi/kuvat/T/Tu...AYS-997+VM.jpg

7000 on jääny kauheat traumat TukL:illa oli näitä palvelu auto kalustonaan. Hirveää kolinaa ym. ja kylmyys talvella.

----------


## Nak

En tiedä sopivampaa ketjua, mutta Mankkaalla seisoo itselle tuntemattomia busseja ainakin neljä kappaletta siinä entisen tapiolan leipomon vieresen grillikiskan takapihalla. Mikä näiden tarina on ja mitä koreja ne on?

----------


## bussifriikki

HelB 114. Onko tällä hetkellä millään linjalla vakiokalustona?

----------


## KriZuu

> HelB 114. Onko tällä hetkellä millään linjalla vakiokalustona?


Keväällä ennen kesäkautta liikkui ainakin h98:lla, mutta ei ole enää syksyllä näkynyt. Vahva epäily, että pitää tällä hekellä vara-auton titteliä.

----------


## bussifriikki

Onko Suomessa enää yhtään Camo Lissabonea? Sitä K202:n näköistä.

----------


## Karosa

> Mankkaalla seisoo itselle tuntemattomia busseja ainakin neljä kappaletta


Vastataas tähän vanhempaan viestiin, mutta nämä ovat jonkun Mankkaalaisen Pizzerian omistajan maahantuomia autoja.

----------


## Nak

> Vastataas tähän vanhempaan viestiin, mutta nämä ovat jonkun Mankkaalaisen Pizzerian omistajan maahantuomia autoja.


Jossain vaiheessa niitä ei ollut ollenkaan siinä pizza/nakkikiskan takapihalla, mutta nyt siinä on taas yksi auto. Mielestäni niitä samoja oli myös konekeskolla joku aika.

Camoja tuskin on enää missään. Käsittääkseni korit olivat aika heikkoa tekoa ja ainakin ne mitä sta:lla oli, olisivat alustaltaan jo ~35v vanhoja. 
Joskus koku Korsisaarelle myyty Camo seisoi Hyrylän varikon pihan perällä, mutta nykyään Korsiaarella ei taida olla toimintaa lainkaan siinä Sulan teollisuusalueella. Myös Klaukkalan varikolla niitä majaili. Muutama vuosi sitten näin jonkun Camon myynnissä muutettuna asuntoautoksi.

----------


## jtm

Seisookos vielä Tornion varikolla Salmelanveljeksillä Camoja pihassa kun 2v sitten kesällä vielä seisoi?

----------


## Nak

Mistähän voisi varmimmin löytää Veolian 158:n tai 160:n? (Muualta kuin varikolta  :Wink:  )

----------


## KriZuu

> Mistähän voisi varmimmin löytää Veolian 158:n tai 160:n? (Muualta kuin varikolta  )


Itse ainakin bongasin 160:n viime perjantain aamuruuhkassa linjalla 633.

----------


## aki

> Mistähän voisi varmimmin löytää Veolian 158:n tai 160:n? (Muualta kuin varikolta  )


Myyrmäen terminaalista voi ehkä parhaiten bongata kummatkin autot ruuhka-aikaan. 158 on kai täysin vara-autona (oli 8.1 kokopäivän linjalla v51) ja 160 pitäisi olla ruuhka-vakio linjoilla v52/53.

----------


## Prompter

Ovatko PL 860 tai muut täysmatalat Lahdet vielä liikenteessä tai edes vara-autona?

----------


## Nak

> Ovatko PL 860 tai muut täysmatalat Lahdet vielä liikenteessä tai edes vara-autona?


Pl 860 on säännöllisen epäsäännöllisesti espoon linjoilla 2 ja 4

----------


## kuukanko

> Mistähän voisi varmimmin löytää Veolian 158:n tai 160:n?


160 on parhaillaan 650:lla menossa keskustan suuntaan.

----------


## VHi

Käytän h51:stä työmatkoihin, mutta en ole kertaakaan osunut kohdalle kun näitä Tanskan tuliaisia olisi ajossa?

Onko jotain tiettyjä lähtöjä, joissa noita Scanioita näkyy vai ajavatko sekalaisia vuoroja? Olisi "Mukava" testata tuokin automalli.  :Smile:

----------


## Prompter

> Käytän h51:stä työmatkoihin, mutta en ole kertaakaan osunut kohdalle kun näitä Tanskan tuliaisia olisi ajossa?
> 
> Onko jotain tiettyjä lähtöjä, joissa noita Scanioita näkyy vai ajavatko sekalaisia vuoroja?


Ainakin tänään 11:38 Hakaniemestä lähteneessä vuorossa oli auto 411. Varsin kuluneen ja nuhjuisen oloinen vehje - vaihteistokin näytti vetelevän viimeisiään. Lisäksi jalkatilaa oli hädin tuskin lainkaan minunkokoiselleni (1,89 m).

----------


## bussifriikki

Missähän HelB:n kokomatalat Lahdet kulkevat nyt h56:n mentyä Pohjolalle?

----------


## kuukanko

Itse en ole nähnyt niitä linjalla ollenkaan tänä vuonna. Olisivatko menneet poistoon?

----------


## Karosa

> Olisivatko menneet poistoon?


Mikäli oikein katsoin, niin seisovat Ruhassa yläpihalla melko hylätyn näköisinä.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Ovatko PL 860 tai muut täysmatalat Lahdet vielä liikenteessä tai edes vara-autona?


Ei kai niitä muita täysmatalia Lahtelaisia ollutkaan Pohjolan Liikenteellä kuin 860?  :Wink:  Kaikissa muissa taisi olla jollain ovella vähintään yksi porras joka tekee siitä jotain muuta kuin täysmatalan  :Wink:

----------


## Prompter

> Ei kai niitä muita täysmatalia Lahtelaisia ollutkaan Pohjolan Liikenteellä kuin 860?  Kaikissa muissa taisi olla jollain ovella vähintään yksi porras joka tekee siitä jotain muuta kuin täysmatalan


No heh hee  :Redface:  jos jäi epäselväksi, niin tarkoitin myös Volvo B10L-alustaisia yksilöitä 824827

Ps. etumataliksiko nuo sitten lasketaan?

----------


## Bussipoika

Onko Veolian uudella eBuscolla ( #3001 ) joitakin vakiolähtöjä e11:lla, joilla kyseisen bussin voisi bongata?

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> No heh hee  jos jäi epäselväksi, niin tarkoitin myös Volvo B10L-alustaisia yksilöitä 824827
> 
> Ps. etumataliksiko nuo sitten lasketaan?


En mä tiedä miksi ne voitaisiin laskea kun B10L:ssä on kuitenkin yksi porras takaovella eli ei se täysmatala ole.

----------


## Karosa

> Onko Veolian uudella eBuscolla ( #3001 ) joitakin vakiolähtöjä e11:lla, joilla kyseisen bussin voisi bongata?


Riittää kun menet Isolle Omenalle päivystämään kl. 16 eteenpäin, niin eiköhän se sieltä putkahda.  :Tongue:  Mutta ei, ei ole vakiosijoitusta ainakaan toistaiseksi.

----------


## bussifriikki

Onkohan PL 888 vielä maisemissa? Van Hool -nivelbussi.

----------


## aki

> Onkohan PL 888 vielä maisemissa? Van Hool -nivelbussi.


Ainakin Miskan kalustolistalta (päivitetty 16.1.14) tuo vielä löytyy. Eikös se liiku jossain päin Länsi-Uuttamaata?

----------


## Hasse

> Onkohan PL 888 vielä maisemissa? Van Hool -nivelbussi.


No en usko ettäs se on ennä liikentessä Trafin mukan Määräaikaiskatsastus suorittamatta Liikenteestä poisto & viimeinen katsastus on ollut 2009

----------

